# N-Scale in a drybar for a charity auction



## Eric_L (Feb 11, 2011)

I had so much fun with the N Scale in My Bar project that I decided to build another one - for a charity auction. Here are some photos of the current status of the progress on our new bar. Sorry I din't start sooner - we put it together pretty fast - my friends are doing the bar and I'm doing the layout. I am hopeful to have it done in a week.

I'm a bit concerned about the color of the bar - staining a match all around will be tough - the pre-stained cabinets will trip us up and we have some parts made from oak and others from poplar. All the wood was donated by Lowe's so we can't really complain. I think we'll just stain or paint contrasting colors around it and try to make it look intentional. Hopefully that'll come out OK. 

BTW - the charities the funds benefit will be split between the local homeless coalition and a group foster home for troubled boys. There is a big fundraiser/party for them in May in Port Charlotte, FL which will include a silent auction and this will be one of the many items. I've been wondering if there is a way I could open the auction for this item for people not attending, maybe online somehow. I have no idea how that would work though. 
Anyhow - I thought ya'll might like to see.
-E


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

How about some kind of back drop panels attached all around inside.
Like a forest scene with trees and valleys and hills?


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

What a great idea. Have you thought of a charity for a childrens hospital where the money raised and the layout would be given to? Being open on all four sides would all children to view it from the wheel chairs, etc.


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

What a great idea Eric - Way to be!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Excellent work and wonderful heart, Eric. Nicely done!

TJ


----------



## Eric_L (Feb 11, 2011)

Almost done... video coming soon


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Excellent.....should raise a lot of money for the charity.


----------



## Eric_L (Feb 11, 2011)

Here it is - ALL DONE! It will be sold this Saturday. Cross your fingers that it makes a bunch for the charity!

http://youtu.be/ylMfUpo4gbQ


edit:
anyone interested in bidding can email [email protected] The auction will close around 9 PM EST 5/18/2013 Early bids will set the opening price. I will email any interested parties the final bids so they have an opportunity to raise their own bid. Should it come to it I will be a phone proxy.

Because online viewers can't view it first-hand I am compelled to say that I am not a professional cabinet maker. There are a few minor warts here and there. We did a pretty reasonable job - B+ work IMHO. We had to use poplar on one part, and the base cabinets are white oak while the frame is red oak. We did a pretty good job of color matching the stain but a trained eye will see it. Most people will never notice. Keep in mind oak is HEAVY. The bar is 30" X 80" and probably weighs around 300 lbs. Shipping isn't likely to be cheap. I can cooperate with that, but I won't pay shipping. I will let the buyer arrange it. Mail Boxes Etc or a UPS store would probably get the job done and I have no problem getting it there. 

If you want to validate the charity their website is www.supportcrossroads.org and http://www.cchomelesscoalition.org/ I am on the board of directors for Crossroads and you can verify that on their site. 
Thanks

btw - I hope I'm not breaking any site rules by sharing this edit.


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

So Great Eric - Way To Go - Steve


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That came out great! :thumbsup:
The train really hugs the rail, the rest is great too.

I went to the site but found no info on the 'silent" auction. How does that work? Do you have to be there to bid, or is there call ins?

You should have placed a link here to the site.....,

http://www.leadershipcharlotte.net/index.html

Maybe there is someone here who would like to participate in the auction.

Good luck, I hope it brings a good buck for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

I think that you have made that step beyond in making and then providing the layout to a benefit for children. God bless you.


----------



## Eric_L (Feb 11, 2011)

big ed said:


> That came out great! :thumbsup:
> The train really hugs the rail, the rest is great too.
> 
> I went to the site but found no info on the 'silent" auction. How does that work? Do you have to be there to bid, or is there call ins?
> ...


Thanks Ed;

You don't need to be present to win. I edited my post for instructions should anyone want to bid. The proceeds are truly going to good causes; 

Crossroads works with foster boys who have had multiple failed placements - often as many as 30 or more. Usually because of criminal or other disruptive behavior. (Who can blame them - when most were taken from their parents at young ages and never bonded with anyone.) Crossroads works miracles with these boys and boats a considerable record of success with stabilizing them. 

The homeless coalition isn't just a shelter, they proactively work to prevent homelessness in the first place and also to get homeless people self sufficient quickly. Charlotte County, FL was one of the worst hit by the housing recession yet because of the homeless coalition and others people have been cared for. 

Tickets for the event are at the website and general donations can be made as well either through Leadership Charlotte or directly on their websites now linked in the video post. 

Thanks again for all the nice complements. My friends and I built this for two reasons - it's a worthy cause AND it was a ton of fun to make. We learned alot and we have some ideas for our next venture already... after we rest for a bit.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Again, glad you are doing this.


----------

